# I have a History Question



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

This is the first time in the History part of ArcheryTalk. I was just wondering if anybody on here might know my Grandpa. His name is John ''Maggie'' McGee. Anyway I was getting some pointers from one of his friends, come to find out it was a former World champion his name was George Clark. Anybody know him???

Thanks Johnny


----------



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Maggie McGee*

Is your grandfather the same one who wrote for Bowhunter mag? If so he is a verry funny guy.
DennyG


----------

